# the shopper



## STAR (Jul 7, 2011)

http://pdmart.blogspot.com
the shopper painted in wartercolour by paul


----------



## baidyasunita (Sep 10, 2013)

Only one customer and shopkeeper no one is other. In shop there are many people but in your picture only one why?


----------

